
GitHub got a new design - zhuxuefeng1994
https://github.com/explore
======
pwg
And, if one uses Firefox's ability to "scale text only" to zoom fonts to a
more readable size for older eyes, the fixed pixel widths and heights on their
grid boxes results in a _very_ bad layout of the content.

[http://postimg.org/image/zbc6qbrl7/](http://postimg.org/image/zbc6qbrl7/)

